# Bring me up to speed



## Stepp on it (May 28, 2014)

I've been away from my Pontiacs for over 20 years, and now have time to get back to work on them, and I need to be brought up to speed on a couple of things.
Has anyone ever come up with a high heat paint or powder coating in Pontiac metallic blue that won't burn off of the heads at the cross over and exhaust ports?
Does anyone sell replacement quadrajets that don't require a core?
Are there any good swap meets that I can locate parts for Pontiacs?
Thanks, Bo


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Stepp on it said:


> I've been away from my Pontiacs for over 20 years, and now have time to get back to work on them, and I need to be brought up to speed on a couple of things.
> Has anyone ever come up with a high heat paint or powder coating in Pontiac metallic blue that won't burn off of the heads at the cross over and exhaust ports?
> Does anyone sell replacement quadrajets that don't require a core?
> Are there any good swap meets that I can locate parts for Pontiacs?
> Thanks, Bo


Hey Bo, 

First welcome!

I will jump in, I started back about 25-30 years ago with Pontiacs, been gone and come back a few times so I know what you must be going through. First, no to my knowledge there is no paint (or process) that stands up to the heat of the heads. That said there are now aluminum cylinder heads available for Pontiac engines that I have heard can be painted with better results - I am sure Bear will jump in with his feedback about that. 

Your best bet for parts is now Ebay, Craigslist.org, local meets and swap n shops and that sort of thing. As far as I know any service that sells quadrajets will require a core, your best case would be someone that offered a huge discount with a core or a much higher price no core. 

You have come to the right place for answers, and there are A LOT more resources now than 20 years ago. I know sometimes I feel like a kid in a candy store. 

Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Bo, Plasti-Kote paint is what Ames sells. I've used it and I think it is pretty good. That said, I do have a browning effect at the points you reference. Summit does sell Quadrajets that do not require a core. About $500. I bought a stage 2 from them and am happy with it. Not sure on the swap meets coming up. Matt


----------



## Stepp on it (May 28, 2014)

I'm doing a true restoration on my convertible, so no Edelbrock heads for it.
I have a hardtop that I'm thinking of making more of a driver, so I may go that way with it.
The only quadrajets I can find are side inlets for a Chevy, which wouldn't be correct.
I will eventually find one.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have one or two bones to pick with Ames. That said the qjet I bought from them a year or so ago has performed flawlessly. Right out of the box. No adjustments. They promised me that it was rebuilt with ethanol resistant gaskets etc. I did not return a core. Yes that cost me but I wanted to hang onto it just in case. Good luck.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Burnt paint on the exhaust ports and intake heat areas is a badge of honor: it means you drive your Pontiac and it's not a trailer queen. Nature of the beast. Doesn't bother me a bit. Any more than having the tits on my new tires worn off due to driving. No big deal.


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> Burnt paint on the exhaust ports and intake heat areas is a badge of honor: it means you drive your Pontiac and it's not a trailer queen. Nature of the beast. Doesn't bother me a bit. Any more than having the tits on my new tires worn off due to driving. No big deal.


:agree


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Bo, looks like OPGI has stage I and II quadrajets advertised... with the correct fuel inlet. Matt


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

POR 15 makes a Pontiac engine paint I used with good results. As stated above, a little burning is a sign of what these cars are all about.


----------

